# Redfoot One eye closed and not eating



## El_cacique (Nov 9, 2018)

One of my Redfoot tort I have had One eye closed and not eating and is lethargic the temps in the enclosure is 85 degrees to 90 degrees, and the humidity is 60 to 70%. I have a basking for which is 90 degrees. The whole enclosure is a closed enclosure but the little guy closes one eye and isn’t eating but I’ve soaked him every day and does drink, and today just to see if he It I blended strawberries with water to create more of a water taste and let him drink it. But idk what to do


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 9, 2018)

What type of lighting are you using?
Are you sure about the temp?


----------



## El_cacique (Nov 9, 2018)

I’m using the reptisun 5.0 The long tube not the Coil uvb bulb and I have the temp on my gun that says 85- 90


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 9, 2018)

And your enclosure is now a closed system?


----------



## El_cacique (Nov 9, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> And your enclosure is now a closed system?



Yes it’s a closed system, which I started almost four weeks ago it helps maintain temps and maintain humidity and when I put my hand in it’s hot and humid in, I’m just confused on why it’s left left eye is shut and doesn’t wanna eat


----------



## Minority2 (Nov 9, 2018)

El_cacique said:


> One of my Redfoot tort I have had One eye closed and not eating and is lethargic the temps in the enclosure is 85 degrees to 90 degrees, and the humidity is 60 to 70%. I have a basking for which is 90 degrees. The whole enclosure is a closed enclosure but the little guy closes one eye and isn’t eating but I’ve soaked him every day and does drink, and today just to see if he It I blended strawberries with water to create more of a water taste and let him drink it. But idk what to do



Can you please post picture(s) of your enclosure, along with your lighting/heating setup.

1. A link of the bulbs purchased would also be helpful. And just to be clear, what is the length is the UV(B) bulb?

2. What are you using to measure your temperature and humidity levels? Please be specific and provide links if possible.

3. What are you using to heat up your enclosure? And what is the distance between the fixtures and the substrate level?

4. How many soaks/baths is the tortoise given per week?


----------



## El_cacique (Nov 9, 2018)

Reptisun UVB Bulb T5 (12 inchs) is what I’m using and it’s set higher at required distance - https://express.google.com/u/0/product/540893296083911865_11209501580503531967_1218855?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=tu_cu&utm_content=eid-lsjeuxoeqt&gtim=CMmatqbEuYLCJBDp2_vIosyX0gEYsLOlCCIDVVNEKKDK8t8FMKeySg&utm_campaign=1218855&gclid=CjwKCAiA_ZTfBRBjEiwAN6YG4cc44NpRuyvnMyEyV-cHe7YMcuuficyUI2id1U0K5mQRXB2yxTeJ_hoCqk0QAvD_BwE.  
Digital Laser Infrared Thermometer Temperature Gun is what I use to measure temps and I currently have a gauge set in the middle ——- [Etekcity Lasergrip 1080 Non-Contact Digital Laser Infrared Thermometer Temperature Gun -58℉~1022℉ (-50℃～550℃), Yellow and Black]
I’m using a ceramic heater emitter and I have it 11 inches distance away from substrate 
And I give my tort a soak 4 times a week 

And that’s the enclosure it’s only one tort in there for now I’m currently just finished construction an outdoor enclosure, but now I have just have to save up for a larger indoor enclosure. And the substrate I changed today but the previous Substrate was just the cypress mulch only.


----------



## Minority2 (Nov 9, 2018)

El_cacique said:


> Reptisun UVB Bulb T5 (12 inchs) is what I’m using and it’s set higher at required distance - https://express.google.com/u/0/product/540893296083911865_11209501580503531967_1218855?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=tu_cu&utm_content=eid-lsjeuxoeqt&gtim=CMmatqbEuYLCJBDp2_vIosyX0gEYsLOlCCIDVVNEKKDK8t8FMKeySg&utm_campaign=1218855&gclid=CjwKCAiA_ZTfBRBjEiwAN6YG4cc44NpRuyvnMyEyV-cHe7YMcuuficyUI2id1U0K5mQRXB2yxTeJ_hoCqk0QAvD_BwE.
> Digital Laser Infrared Thermometer Temperature Gun is what I use to measure temps and I currently have a gauge set in the middle ——- [Etekcity Lasergrip 1080 Non-Contact Digital Laser Infrared Thermometer Temperature Gun -58℉~1022℉ (-50℃～550℃), Yellow and Black]
> I’m using a ceramic heater emitter and I have it 11 inches distance away from substrate
> And I give my tort a soak 4 times a week
> And that’s the enclosure it’s only one tort in there for now I’m currently just finished construction an outdoor enclosure, but now I have just have to save up for a larger indoor enclosure. And the substrate I changed today but the previous Substrate was just the cypress mulch only.



2. The mini gauge you have in the enclosure is not accurate nor reliable enough for tortoise care. Humidity levels may be much lower in the enclosure than what the gauge indicates. 

3. Does the ceramic heat emitter kept on at all times? Is it also paired up with a thermostat? Link of thermostat may also be useful.

4/5. What is the age of the tortoise? Where is this tortoise purchased from? Your tortoise may require more soakings per week depending on age and or size. 

6. What type of substrate are you using? Is it a combination, mix, or just one substance? 

Dry substrate can also cause irritation to a tortoise's eyes. Mulch, aspen, coco coir, and other substrates can be especially irritating when dry. 

7. Do you do anything to the substrate besides using a humidifier/mister/fogger? 

Devices such as the ones mentioned above will only keep a particular spot wet, generic models will not be able to keep a large enclosure uniformly damp. Hand mixing the substrate will also be required if owners do not possess a high-end misting system with multiple nozzles and or outputs to distribute water over the enclosure.


----------



## El_cacique (Nov 9, 2018)

3 .I currently don’t have a thermostat but I have someone in the house that always come every hour to see with the temp gun 


4/5 . The tortoise is about estimated 5/6 months , and I Got it from a Freind who bought it from someone who Breeds them , but I don’t know where he got it . 


6 before today I only had it set up with cypress mulch , now I have coco coir on the bottom and Cypress mulch mixed 

I spray the enclosure every morning to keep it wet and moist then I use the humidifier

Is there anything I can do for the tort like is there any eye drops or something?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 9, 2018)

@Yvonne G I think has recommended eye drops of some sort.
Since you're local. Go to Home Depot and get some Orchid Bark. It's what I've used. And (I've seen recently a post about coco coir irritating eyes.)
For a couple of dollars, it's worth the try.


----------



## Minority2 (Nov 9, 2018)

El_cacique said:


> 3 .I currently don’t have a thermostat but I have someone in the house that always come every hour to see with the temp gun
> 
> 
> 4/5 . The tortoise is about estimated 5/6 months , and I Got it from a Freind who bought it from someone who Breeds them , but I don’t know where he got it .
> ...



Do get a thermostat when you can. They're as essential as timers paired with lighting fixtures. 

6. I honestly don't believe those methods are nearly enough to keep an entire enclosure's supply of substrate damp. Mulch is very sharp and pokey when dry.

You can use a water wash bottle and eye drops. Though picture(s) of your tortoise would definitely help to be sure. 

The single picture you have of your enclosure is too close. I would need to see lighting setup positions and closed chamber sealing methods to get a better idea of what else can be the cause. 

Also the plastic gray feeding dish is a known drowning/flipping hazard. Replace that with another heavy clay/plastic plant saucer to avoid any accidents.


----------



## El_cacique (Nov 10, 2018)

Perfect then thank you for the help! And having patience with me , I’ll make sure to switch that bowl ,and I’ll get a thermostat, and I currently just have shower curtains cut ontop of the enclosure and I have the towel over the lamps to hold the humidity and this is how he looks like one eye closed but one eye fully open and the back of his muscles have retreated since he lost a couple grams, and he’s been just laying there but he will move but he hasn’t eat


----------



## El_cacique (Nov 10, 2018)

The only problem, is that he’s losing a gram weight since he’s not eating he just ignores the food even if I put him there or crush the food up or try something else he ignores it goes into corner and closes his eyes, at first when I got him he was 145 grams and always eating and I’ve been giving more food and tons of water and he’s drop to 134grams


----------



## El_cacique (Nov 10, 2018)

I tried blending water and some romaine and he would eat a lil bit and would go back to close his both eyes


----------



## El_cacique (Nov 10, 2018)

I have another thread that said that My tortoise that is about 3 inches , is currently is lethargic, and has one eye closed and the other eye that’s normal, and I took notice to see under his eyes are a little sunken. Also he hasn’t ate for three days, and I have soaked him those pass couple of days as well as mixed the water with pieces of romaine blended, but I’m no where and I don’t know what to do


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 10, 2018)

We've done a lot of guessing.
Its time to find a good tortoise vet for some blood work, an X ray, or at least a fecal test.
I use Dr. K. In Deerfield beach.
I don't know how far a drive that is for you. She's right off of I-75
Broward Avian and exotic.
She saved one of mine.


----------



## El_cacique (Nov 10, 2018)

Your right, I heard of that place when I had a macaw, I will have to go Monday since it’s closed tomorrow


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 10, 2018)

She actually knows tortoises.
You'll be in good hands. If your tortoise poops tomorrow, save it and bring it with you on Monday. The fresher, the better.


----------



## El_cacique (Nov 10, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> She actually knows tortoises.
> You'll be in good hands. If your tortoise poops tomorrow, save it and bring it with you on Monday. The fresher, the better.


Thank you I just been worrying the end of the week about it , I just want the guy to be good, but I’ll do it ,thank you again


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 10, 2018)

El_cacique said:


> Thank you I just been worrying the end of the week about it , I just want the guy to be good, but I’ll do it ,thank you again


I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## drew54 (Nov 10, 2018)

El_cacique said:


> I tried blending water and some romaine and he would eat a lil bit and would go back to close his both eyes



Is his eyes sunken in? I would increase his soaks to twice a day. Try Pedialyte and carrot baby food soak.


----------



## El_cacique (Nov 10, 2018)

drew54 said:


> Is his eyes sunken in? I would increase his soaks to twice a day. Try Pedialyte and carrot baby food soak.


I got the Pedialyte, but for the carrot baby food soak do I mix it with water ?


----------



## drew54 (Nov 11, 2018)

El_cacique said:


> I got the Pedialyte, but for the carrot baby food soak do I mix it with water ?



Yeah mix it together with the Pedialyte. This will at least provide some hydration and nutrition.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 13, 2018)

Did you get over to see Dr. K?


----------



## El_cacique (Nov 13, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you get over to see Dr. K?


 Yess It was a calming experience, and I’m currently in the process of recovery with my tortoise hopefully he’ll be better


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 13, 2018)

El_cacique said:


> Yess It was a calming experience, and I’m currently in the process of recovery with my tortoise hopefully he’ll be better


Great


----------



## EllisEditz (Nov 23, 2021)

I have this same issue right now ? I took in quite abit of info from you guys thanks


----------

